# Cobia at Night?



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe showing my ignorance here, but wanted to ask if it is possible to pier fish for cobia at night with any success. I know they have been caught different places at night, but not sure if they have necessarily been 'targetable' this way. Obviously sight fishing is the preferred method but.... I'm not really a seasoned pier guy, and from the sound of what I am hearing, it is pretty impregnable during the day esp on weekends during the run. I am not doubting my skills but I am a realistic guy and I think the probability to land one in the midst of that chaos much less call shot on one is slim to none, other than maybe just getting lucky. . I have even had a couple youngsters tell me you can typically expect to ride out 4 seasons empty handed till you catch one. I love fishing and I'm sure slammin one on the deck is a big thrill but it doesnt seem that great to me to go through all that... Esp @ 7.50 a day.. I was thinking maybe to have multiple spaced out setups and live line some eels or live catfish out there maybe even try some glow sticks. Might be sitting there a while waiting, but no longer than I would sighting them during the day, plus don't have to listen to a lot of the useless banter that is usually very annoying. My thought process is that if they still travel at night, which means they still burn calories at night, which means they need to probably eat whenever possible. If that has been tried and doesnt work or just plan sounds stupid please let me know. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Might be able to get one, but I'm pretty sure the thing is you need to see them to get the biat/lure close to them to grab it.... Plus the other thing is they really have'nt started running yet...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

they used to do it at the old panama city pier, but there were good sized lights that shined in the water there,

we have floated out live baits on full moons, but it's hard to keep the sharks off you.

i personally wouldn't try it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Not stupid..Very possible!!Also while you are out there if you have lights you can whack the squid..Fresh Calimari! Have at it man!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *wld1985 (3/11/2009)*Might be able to get one, but I'm pretty sure the thing is you need to see them to get the biat/lure close to them to grab it.... Plus the other thing is they really have'nt started running yet...




I didnt mean tonight man ha . But depending on the lunar phase I think they can see better than one would think. And thats also was why I mentioned incorporating a glowstick close to the rig.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

caught the largest lemon of my life last may at the horseshoes at 3 am on a flatline while chunking for tuna. was 83lbs- but yea its easier to fish for em when u can see 'em. otherwise sharks and other pests will eat your baits 1st


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha omega, I didn't think you meant tonight.. I figured you were talking in a week or so...But Goodluck with it, I"ll be trying to cobia fishing here soon... Cant wait..


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

Omega is your name Drew? i was at the pier not this weekend but the weekend before that and i talked to someone that sounds like you.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE curiosity is in my head to. I've often thought of the same thing. I'm sure you can catch'em at nite off the pier. Don't see why they wouldn't eat at nite. I talked to some guys on the VHF one nite and they were setiing up to anchor and chum for Cobia at nite. I would use the same set-up for cobia as I do for bullreds. That is if I ever try it.

WE were fishing the Marathon Jacket one nite for Amberjack. Dropped down a big ole live bait , fish on, was a big cobia, we ended up losing the fish. :banghead It was a very large fish. 5ft. long at least. Lost many hours of sleep thinking bout this one. So Cobia will eat at nite.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i know of at least one cobia caught at night (about 2 am) of gulf shores pier a while back.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

one of the biggest cobias I have ever seen off the pier slipped off the gaff for someone one night. This was at Okaloosa Island Pier in april 1994. Must have weighed 85-90. Was up to the rail and just tore off, broke leader and sank to the bottom...bummer.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *jaceboat (3/11/2009)*Omega is your name Drew? i was at the pier not this weekend but the weekend before that and i talked to someone that sounds like you.




Yep nice memory you got there


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *OMEGA (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jaceboat (3/11/2009)*Omega is your name Drew? i was at the pier not this weekend but the weekend before that and i talked to someone that sounds like you.
> ...




alright i thought it was you just havent been sure. then i wasnt sure if Drew was your name or not but i thought it was so i just posted it. im sure you heard but Obie got the first ling today. here is a link to the pics and report

http://www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1123


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I have spent many a sleepless night on these piers. Cobia fishing at night can be excellent, or just a waist of time. There is plenty of opportunity for a mess of fish. Spanish, Kings, Tarpon and just about every other fish you would expect to catch in the day time can be caught at night. I have caught dozens of Cobia at night off the piers. Mostly Panama city and Fort Walton. The old ones had good lights, that was before the sea turtle Natzies changed the laws. Blackfin Tuna jumping in the full moon light, just like at the rigs. Many years ago I was on FWB pier when five Yellowfin Tuna showed up and crashed baits all the way to the beach. One was hooked up but after a 30 min fight he dug in and spooled him. I would'nt have believed it either, but I was there. I saw 50 Cobia come by one night in lesss than an hour. Turtles and Rays loaded with fish and only a few fishermen. It's hard to gaff a fish at night. It's even harder when everyone there has a fish on. Thanks for waking up some old memories. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I have caught a few of the pier at night all at P.C. We would fish on a full moon the fish would get right in the surf. I would put a small glow stick on my jig. The fish did not seem to react to the glow stick but you could keep track of your jig better


----------

